# Hidden Camera Catches Dog Theft In Progress



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have believed it if I hadnt seen it with my own eyes. 

"Lets go to the video tape"


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Just feel free to help yourself when the timer beeps! LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

No, hounds are much to dumb to do that! Hahahahah I have seen this one before just cracks me up.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's so funny! Haha.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Smart dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, pushing the chair and usuing it as a climbing aid. that's one
of the smartest dogs in the world. thanks for the video.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Saw this on FB, very funny


----------



## Ignis (Jan 29, 2014)

ha ha, smart dog. I will never again said "oh that stupid dog"


----------

